# A good day pheasant hnting



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I was out pheasant hunting, our opening of bird n rabbit is often about the same time as the start of rut. I was alone and took a limit of birds about an hour from home. I always carry my bow durring season. On my way back I was watching for deer, I was driving along 80/90 our turnpike. Stopping is dangerous along the interstate...but I often do it. And once in a while have troopers pull up behind and ask what I doing...no tickets yet. Anyhow I had spotted several does and smaller bucks, but nothing beyond its ears so I passed them up.

I then came across a corn field with a small creek with large cottonwoods and under brush. Out in the field stood three deer a small six, a doe and nice 8 with his rack going out beyond his ears ( my second luck..pheasants were the first ). So I thought ahhh a shooter. At the next exit I paid my toll and headed back parallel to the interstate for the 6 miles I had traveled. The first farm house I stopped at happened to own the field and other acerage ( second piece of luck ). Asked for permission, which is often a no around here. I told him my story and that I wanted to stalk those deer. He chuckeled and said son if you want to try go ahead but stay out the woods I have hunters other hunters in there. I thanked him ( third luck ) and headed over to the end of the ditch/creek.

I stopped on opposite of the side of the creek, grabbed my crossbow and headed over the bank down into the water. I had on my knee highs and the water was not too deep ( more luck ), thanked God for that.

Climbing over dead falls, through rose bushes and briars growing over the ditch for about 500 yards as quietly as possible. The ditch made a bend and as I stepped over a log. The Six pointer stood up and look my way. He was about 25-30 yards from me broadside, I eased up my bow and stood there thinking hmmm...I had the shot, he just stood there looking beyond me for what he had heard and then looking back behind himself. Well after what seemed like a few minutes he jumped out of the cover into the field, flagged and ran out into the cut corn field about 400 yards with the 8 point and doe in tow, Grrr ( first bad luck ).

So I crawled out of the ditch up to the edge of the cover, turned and sat there watching them. They were about 200 yards from the fence of the interstate at the point and 400 from me. The big buck and doe had no idea why they where there other than the six had ran that way. So I tried grunting...knowing most likely would not upset the buck because he was with a receptive doe. The six point knew somthing was there but had not seen anything. So they relaxed and laid down...now what ???

I decided what do I have to loose if I tried crawling to them. The cut stalks were about 8 inches high and the rows that ran crossways. So I started pushing stalks out my way easy at first in the thin rows near the tree line but as I got out into the field it was tuff. I made it out about 200 yard and thought I would take a look with my glasses. I always carry a small pair of good glasses...makes it soo much more easy to see through the woods and in this case the field. I could see the deer, heads down and relaxed...except that six. His head was low but his eyes where on me, Yikes when I first saw that. But he just stayed there...so I kept crawling pulling stalks out, pushing my bow infront of me and crawl another three feet I did this till I was what I thought 40 yards from the big buck who was closest to me. I waited there for a minute trying to think of what to do now ???? The six had his eyes on me !! ( at about 50 yards ) and the other two had no idea I was there.

All of a sudden...the doe stood up, so did the big boy and then the six. Well having the crossbow I took a prone possition, took aim on the brood side of the buck and released the bolt. I think I might have shaved a hair or two off his chest. He was more like 48 yards. But he did not flinch, never even looked my way...He was paying attention to the six who was still focused on me. The big boy started to walk over to the six but then after a ten steps or so he turned and looked at the doe. Turned and walked her way.

All this time I am getting up on my knees cocking the bow in my chest ( not so easy ) put in another bolt. I am fully expossed...I am certain if you were driving along the highway you could have watched the whole thing. I got another bolt into place at that time he is about where I shot the first time. So I quickly thought and adjusted....This time I think I shaved a hair off his back...but he never looked my way...I have no idea what the doe or six where doing...I just cocked another bolt in ...he had stopped and was looking at the doe. I split the first and second shoot and as I released he took a step...I saw the bolt bury deep into his side half way up but near the end of his ribs because of his step...

When he was hit, the doe took off and he started a chase...I do not think he knew he was hit ???? The six was following right behind him. He ran about 75 yards and crumbled. The six passed him up and I watched that six chase that doe all over that field even right back by me. The 8 was down and dead not even kick.

I got up after the other two left and walked over...I was lucky however. I had a front of the liver shot must have hit the artery...blood every where. ( best of all luck )

So I gutted him and walked back up to the truck. Drove over to the farmers house and thanked him. He laughed...saying, Son I would have never guessed you could stalk up on deer like that. I smiled and told him this makes about the sixth time I have. He told me I was welcome back anytime. Called a friend who came over to drag it out...I could have but wanted to share the story.

So all in all a good day of hunting !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on your success.


----------



## PendletonCowboy (Jun 2, 2010)

Great story! Loved the read..


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

PendletonCowboy said:


> Great story! Loved the read..


I am not too literate but I tried...thank you for the compliement


----------

